# Anubia? Problem



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

The name of the plant on the left has escaped me at the moment but I believe it is an anubia. As you can see, some leaves look really good and healthy but some look not healthy. Any suggestions on how to make the plant more healthy.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

have some of the leaves always looked like this


----------



## TheCheeseWizz (Dec 9, 2008)

they have always been like that but not even close to the way they are now.


----------

